# Moebius Announcements from WonderCon 2014



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius and Pegasus Hobbies are sharing a booth at WonderCon 2014 in Anaheim, CA this weekend. CultTVman just posted the Moebius announcements on his blog. They are:


Viper Mk II 1:72 scale
Viper Mk VII 1:72 scale
Batgirl resin kit 1:5 scale (14 inches)
Battlestar Pegasus prepainted display model

See booth photos HERE.

*ATTENTION:* Please note that I said WonderCON, not WonderFEST. WonderCON is comic book oriented convention that currently takes place in Anaheim, CA in April. WonderFEST is the model kit oriented convention that takes place in Louisville, KY in May. I imagine that we can expect to additional announcements to happen at WonderFest next month.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

According to the Moebius Facebook page, the announcements for this year will be at WonderCon, not at the New York Toy Fair *OR* at Wonderfest. So I wouldn't be expecting anything more outside the WonderCon announcements this weekend.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Here's the Facebook post you are referring to:



> Seems like every year we make an early announcement at either NY Toy Fair or Wonderfest. This year, slightly different. New announcements will be at Wondercon in Anaheim in about two weeks. Some interesting things, not much for true surprises in there. Stop by the show if you're in the SoCal area as we'll be sharing a booth with Pegasus. Plenty of stuff to see. On Saturday we'll also have Jeff Yagher and Von Franco in the booth meeting fans and signing autographs. Should be fun!


My interpretation is different than yours. Notice how Frank says, "Seems like every year we make *an early announcement* at either NY Toy Fair or Wonderfest." Typically, Moebius will tease us with a small announcement or two before a big show. I think what Frank is saying is that instead of a pre-WonferFest tease, a pre-iHobby tease, or a pre-Toy Fair tease, he will instead be using WonderCon to make some new announcements _in addition to_ forthcoming announcements at WonderFest and iHobby. Perhaps I'm wrong, but that's how I read it.

As for the announcements, I'm really hoping that the 1/5 scale resin Batgirl kit is in addition to a 1/8 scale styrene Batgirl model kit. Unlike some people here who have some rather extreme feelings and irrational fears regarding resin, I personally have no problems with that particular medium. I simply want to have a Batman and a Batgirl that are in scale with each other.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The 1/72 scale vipers will be of interest to me. I wonder if they will come with pilot figures?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Which Batgirl is it.TV or Comic Book.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh my god a resin figure i'm so disappointed i'll never buy anything from them again the world is ending!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If you click the link and look you'll see it's Yvonne Craig.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> Oh my god a resin figure i'm so disappointed i'll never buy anything from them again the world is ending!!!!


Egads! Not resin! :freak:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

While I will continue to purchase Moebius kits that appeal to me and are made of styrene or ABS plastic, I will not be purchasing any kit made entirely of resin parts. I've tried it, and didn't like it. I feel the same about vinyl. If the majority of the kit is injection-molded, and there are some parts made of other materials, fine. (As in the recent B9 kit)

If this makes me a "hater", well I've worn that name before, and probably will again. I'm disappointed that Moebius has taken this route, but so long as they continue to make injection-molded kits that I want, I'll continue to purchase from them.

Larry


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I actually prefer figures in resin.

I believe in a simple rule, Styrene for machines, Resin for figures.
While Moebius has been doing a pretty good job so far with their styrene figures, you simple can't match the detail without a ton of parts (which equal a ton of seams) in styrene.

The only thing I don't like about this Bat-Girl kit is the 1/5 scale.

I don't understand that.
There isn't much in 1/5 but there is a ton in 1/6.
I don't like a ton of different scales and would probably pass on this kit because of the scale.

I'm pleased about the 1/72 Vipers.
I wish that they would do hangar sections as part of the kits.
A three piece interlocking idea.
A port section (launch tube side) for the mark II.
A middle (roof/door) section for the Raptor.
And a Starboard section for the Mark VII.
The sections would combine to form one piece of hangar.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm pleased about the 1/72 Vipers.
> I wish that they would do hangar sections as part of the kits. A three piece interlocking idea. Port section (launch tube side) for the mark II, Starboard section for the Mark VII, and middle (roof/door) section for the Raptor.
> The sections would combine to form one piece of hangar.


I think you're on to something here. Not the hanger sections, but the Raptor. I think Moebius wasn't willing to do a Raptor in 1:32, but they are willing to do one in 1:72, and the 1:72 fighters are being released to test the market. I think if the smaller Vipers sell well, then we'll see a Raptor in that scale.
What do you guys think?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Batgirl pose is the same as the garage kit. But it will be an all new sculpt right?


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes the 1/5 scale Batgirl will be an all new sculpt. There are also plans for a
1/8 scale styrene Batgirl to go along with the Batman & Catwoman already in
development.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I think you're on to something here. Not the hanger sections, but the Raptor. I think Moebius wasn't willing to do a Raptor in 1:32, but they are willing to do one in 1:72, and the 1:72 fighters are being released to test the market. I think if the smaller Vipers sell well, then we'll see a Raptor in that scale.
> What do you guys think?


I would rather he spend the money that he is spending on the tooling for the 1:72 Vipers on something new, like the Raptor or the new series Basestar. I already have the Vipers in 1:32 scale and have no wish to have duplicates of them in a smaller scale


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Two Batgirl kits? I like the idea of giant size kits.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

There were also two assembled and painted "kits" of the Man of Steel and Zod in what looked like 1/7th scale to me. If I understood Frank correctly, more people at the comic type cons want pre assembled and painted kits. Last year at ComicCon he had the packages of the 1/25 Dark Knight and Joker that he only sold 7 of. Most everyone didn't buy when they saw that they'd have to glue and paint them. Also met Jeff Yager in Franks booth. I have a lot of resin monster kits that he's sculpted.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I think you're on to something here. Not the hanger sections, but the Raptor. I think Moebius wasn't willing to do a Raptor in 1:32, but they are willing to do one in 1:72, and the 1:72 fighters are being released to test the market. I think if the smaller Vipers sell well, then we'll see a Raptor in that scale.
> What do you guys think?


I thought that they were doing a 1/32 scale Raptor.

I sort of agree on the 1/72 stuff.

If you already have it in 1/32, why would you want it in 1/72.
However, a 1/72 line could offer groundwork to items in 1/72 like the TOS Galactica shuttle.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LGFugate said:


> While I will continue to purchase Moebius kits that appeal to me and are made of styrene or ABS plastic, I will not be purchasing any kit made entirely of resin parts. I've tried it, and didn't like it. I feel the same about vinyl. If the majority of the kit is injection-molded, and there are some parts made of other materials, fine. (As in the recent B9 kit)
> 
> If this makes me a "hater", well I've worn that name before, and probably will again. I'm disappointed that Moebius has taken this route, but so long as they continue to make injection-molded kits that I want, I'll continue to purchase from them.


You're all good, so far as I'm concerned. I think the reason that a lot of people get upset with the "haters", as you use the term, is when the poin is belabored over and over and over and... by the same people. And we see those posts with variations of the same words over and over and... Particularly when they come on the heals of every post of a positive nature made by different people. 

Regardless, there are just some people who prefer to only work in certain mediums. As long as you don't "put down" something or talk negatively without having tried it is something I can understand and respect. You tried it, didn't like it. Kewel. I'm no a fan of ABS or vinyl, tho have tried working in those mediums. I'd also prefer kits in styrene that I can only find in resin, yet don't mind resin so much and actually prefer it for some things. I don't belabor said points, tho. 

Anyhow, I think you're good with your opinion. I even sort of agree with it some.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> If you already have it in 1/32, why would you want it in 1/72.
> However, a 1/72 line could offer groundwork to items in 1/72 like the TOS Galactica shuttle.


Well for me, I would buy the smaller scale to build multiple variants. At $26+ a pop I'm not going to be buying too many 1:32 kits just to paint them up in different colors. If the 1:72 Vipers are half that price (hopefully) then that's a little more palatable, and I can do the Viper in NASA colors
http://www.deviantart.com/art/NASA-Vipers-176783218
or
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Viper-Mk-II-Caprica-Police-161661458
or any number of others
http://www.deviantart.com/morelikethis/161661301
I understand why people want the Raptor in an existing scale, but it just may not happen.
I welcome the 1:72 scale kits, especially if it leads to MORE in that scale (things we could not have got any other way, like a Raptor, or the Blackbird, or the StealthStar, a Landram, Shuttle, etc.).
Lastly if we're just going to post about stuff we want, rather than what we're getting, then there are LOTS of other things in the Galactica universe I'd rather have than a Raptor. There, I said it.:tongue:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am glad the announcements from Wonder Con, were about kits I am not going to buy. It looks like the company will focus on 1966 Batman kits for a while, good. Now, I can concentrate on the Moebius kits I didn’t build. Will purchase Herman and his rotten ‘ol father in law, after summer, and of course Batman. Not into Battlestar Galactia, or a 1/5 Batgirl.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MJB said:


> ...If I understood Frank correctly, more people at the comic type cons want pre assembled and painted kits...


Lazy bastids!!!











I don't particularly care about the Batgirl kit or the Pegasus, but the 1/72 scale Vipers might make interesting companion pieces to Fine Molds' 1/72 scale Star Wars kits (or any other 1/72 scale kits, for that matter). And hopefully Moebius will at least _consider_ a Raptor in that scale if the Vipers sell well enough. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Frank just posted on the Moebius Facebook page that in addition to the 1/72 Vipers MkII & MkVII, there will also be a 1/72 Cylon Raider (new series Galactica). Also, the kits will come 2 to a box. I'm assuming that means 2 of the same ship per box (i.e 2 MkII's per box, etc.).


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't mind the 1/72 scale Viper kits and the Cylon Raider from the new
series that Mobius is coming with,they are making a serious mistake in
producing a 1/5 scale Batgirl resin kit,it would be better if they could 
produce it in 1/6 scale or 1/8 scale,that would be better.Plus the idea
of selling a professionally made Battlestar Pegasus kit in their stock,
don't take it the wrong way but"Forget about it"!!

I want the joy of building the Pegasus myself!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

WOI said:


> ... I want the joy of building the Pegasus myself!


You could buy the kit, then.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

WOI said:


> I don't mind the 1/72 scale Viper kits and the Cylon Raider from the new
> series that Mobius is coming with,they are making a serious mistake in
> producing a 1/5 scale Batgirl resin kit,it would be better if they could
> produce it in 1/6 scale or 1/8 scale,that would be better.Plus the idea
> ...


Unless I am mistaken, Moebius is doing a styrene Batgirl kit in 1/8 scale to go along with the already announced Batman figure kits. As for the pre-built models, there is a market for them.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

spock62 said:


> Frank just posted on the Moebius Facebook page that in addition to the 1/72 Vipers MkII & MkVII, there will also be a 1/72 Cylon Raider (new series Galactica). Also, the kits will come 2 to a box. I'm assuming that means 2 of the same ship per box (i.e 2 MkII's per box, etc.).


He also commented down below in the same post, that they will be looking into doing other Galactica kits in that scale SOON. So... perhaps some of you folks that want a Raptor can head over to Moebius' Facebook and politely ask for one.
and yes, he did clairfy on the packing for these kits. Two of the same kit in each box.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Paulbo said:


> You could buy the kit, then.


That's the plan.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Still no word on the 1/35 Chariot and Space Pod kits?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Looks like Frank is trying to corner the market for Battlestar Galactica kits..well,There must be some sort of demand for it, I suppose..*


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

There's still a serious lack of love for a new Classic Basestar.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

electric indigo said:


> There's still a serious lack of love for a new Classic Basestar.


No love for the new series Basestar either. Maybe Moebius feels they wouldn't sell well enough? I'd like either one (or both).


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

You have to remember, Moebius is a business and they don't pick kits to make that will lose them money, they pick the ones that will make them money. They are not a bunch of fans sitting around saying, "Hey wouldn't it be cool if we did this!" and then they throw a dart at a board full of choices. 

Frank does a LOT of research on what modelers want, 5 people on Hobby Talk wanting a kit is not enough for him to justify spending his own money on a kit that will only sell 5 units! And he actually goes out into the world and talks with people, both who buy and sell models, to understand what the market will support. Hobby Talk isn't the only game in town to determine the direction his company needs to take.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The classic Basestar was a fairly good kit- while it would be nice to see Moebius enhance it some, it does not scream "fix me!" as the other kits did...


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

A larger scale classic Base star would be nice but i understand its not worth the financial risk.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RSN said:


> You have to remember, Moebius is a business and they don't pick kits to make that will lose them money, they pick the ones that will make them money. They are not a bunch of fans sitting around saying, "Hey wouldn't it be cool if we did this!" and then they throw a dart at a board full of choices.
> 
> Frank does a LOT of research on what modelers want, 5 people on Hobby Talk wanting a kit is not enough for him to justify spending his own money on a kit that will only sell 5 units! And he actually goes out into the world and talks with people, both who buy and sell models, to understand what the market will support. Hobby Talk isn't the only game in town to determine the direction his company needs to take.


Im sure Tracy the Gorilla was high up there in most wanted polls :tongue:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Im sure Tracy the Gorilla was high up there in most wanted polls :tongue:


Laugh at if you want, but Tracy crossed over to more types of modelers than many sci-fi kits. There may not have been a lot of people here asking for it, but as I said, there is a great big world out there beyond this site. It was not just the sci-fi modelers that made the Seaview a big seller, it was R/C submarine builders that made it a success.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Im sure Tracy the Gorilla was high up there in most wanted polls :tongue:


Don't know about any polls, but so far I have bought 17 of that particular model myself.
I have 4 of them in progress at this very moment (literally, just got done puttying seams before I got on the computer)

Also, I am sure as far as kits go, that was one of the least expensive for Moebius to produce.
I doubt if Bob Burns asked for a ton of cash in licensing.
And it wouldn't have been a very large or complex mold to create.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Zathros said:


> *Looks like Frank is trying to corner the market for Battlestar Galactica kits..well,There must be some sort of demand for it, I suppose..*


I was wondering about that myself. I am sure he has done research on what modelers want, so far, he has done very well, so I'll won't second guess him. Hopefully, there is still some juice in the Universal licence.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RSN said:


> Laugh at if you want, but Tracy crossed over to more types of modelers than many sci-fi kits. There may not have been a lot of people here asking for it, but as I said, there is a great big world out there beyond this site. It was not just the sci-fi modelers that made the Seaview a big seller, it was R/C submarine builders that made it a success.


Are you saying the guy-in-a-gorilla suit kit was a good seller? The same kit I see at my local hobby shops gathering dust? What other types of modelers did it cross over to?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spock62 said:


> Are you saying the guy-in-a-gorilla suit kit was a good seller? The same kit I see at my local hobby shops gathering dust? What other types of modelers did it cross over to?


I am saying that it was more of a money maker and there by a good seller, yes. It did not have to pay studio royalties. It was small, so tooling costs were lower and more units could be shipped from China at a lower cost. Overall, less kits needed to be sold in order to make money off it. Who else would buy it? Well, just about anyone who likes things other than spaceships. Lots of figure builders out there, far more than who build spaceships. As TAY666 pointed out a few posts up, he has "SO FAR" bought 17. How many Jupiter 2s or Galacticas have you or anyone else bought? Not that many each I am sure!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, I'm thinking about going into the Robot B-9 building business. I've built 3, and each was an improvement over the previous one, and have 3 more still MIB. There are a great many fans who'd love a build up of their favorite collectables, but too few who possess the patience and skills required to build a display item.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Actually, I'm thinking about going into the Robot B-9 building business. I've built 3, and each was an improvement over the previous one, and have 3 more still MIB. There are a great many fans who'd love a build up of their favorite collectables, but too few who possess the patience and skills required to build a display item.


Same here, I have one under construction and another one waiting in a box with plans for yet a third version for just myself!! Plus two Jupiter 2s and two Seaviews, and a second mini-Spindrift. Go Moebius!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RSN said:


> I am saying that it was more of a money maker and there by a good seller, yes. It did not have to pay studio royalties. It was small, so tooling costs were lower and more units could be shipped from China at a lower cost. Overall, less kits needed to be sold in order to make money off it. Who else would buy it? Well, just about anyone who likes things other than spaceships. Lots of figure builders out there, far more than who build spaceships. As TAY666 pointed out a few posts up, he has "SO FAR" bought 17. How many Jupiter 2s or Galacticas have you or anyone else bought? Not that many each I am sure!!


Do you know this for sure or are you assuming? Comparing wither or not people are buying Jupiter 2/Galactica kits vs gorilla suit guy kits in quanity is not an apples to apples comparison. You have to take interest in the subject, price and size (will I have space to display it) into account. And sure, there are lots of figure builders, but were they all chopping at the bit for the gorilla kit? Likewise, will there be enough buyers for Johnny Quest and Space Ghost ships, especially if they (at least in Quest ships case) have MSRP's of $35? These kit's seem like odd choices to me, especially when there are so many other Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Horror subjects to chose from.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well so far i have bought 5 battlestar models and 3 viper models and i'm sure there are people who have even more in their collection.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spock62 said:


> Do you know this for sure or are you assuming? Comparing wither or not people are buying Jupiter 2/Galactica kits vs gorilla suit guy kits in quanity is not an apples to apples comparison. You have to take interest in the subject, price and size (will I have space to display it) into account. And sure, there are lots of figure builders, but were they all chopping at the bit for the gorilla kit? Likewise, will there be enough buyers for Johnny Quest and Space Ghost ships, especially if they (at least in Quest ships case) have MSRP's of $35? These kit's seem like odd choices to me, especially when there are so many other Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Horror subjects to chose from.


Look at it however you want to, or just don't worry about how Moebius makes business decisions and just build and enjoy the subject matters you like.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How would we best simulate the satin look of the Batsuits? Candy colours? Over Aclad maybe?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

For my Jimmy Flintstone Batgirl, I used Boyd Purple Pearl.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/batgirl1.html


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

spock62 said:


> but were they all chopping at the bit for the gorilla kit?


Well, in my case it was a situation of I didn't even know I wanted that subject until it was announced.
Then once it was, I couldn't wait to get my hands on one.
And then the conversion pieces so I could do the Bob and Cathy version, the Robot Monster version, and eventually I will get the set to convert it to the Mugato as well.
So, that one kit builds into 5 different kits. 
Oh yeah, that should be 6 versions. I forgot about he King Kong conversion that I have no interest in doing.
And I know a lot of builders who bought multiples just for that reason. To do all the different versions.

I have no idea if it was a good seller, or if Moebius made money on it.
But I know a lot of people who were happy to get one (or more).


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Same here - once I saw the kit I was sold on the diffewrent versions you could do. I have 6 so far including the Bob & Cathy version. I have the Robot Monster and King Kong conversions and want to pick up the Mugato and the base & figures for the Ghostbusters too. It really is a fun kit once you see one.
Steve


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> For my Jimmy Flintstone Batgirl, I used Boyd Purple Pearl.
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/batgirl1.html


Nice, John. Thanks!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> ...But I know a lot of people who were happy to get one (or more).


I'd be one of them. I don't normally buy multiples of the same kit, but I got three of those--one of the Bob and Kathy versions, and two to build however the mood strikes when I get around to them. I can't really explain why, but I've always liked those cheesy and obvious gorilla suits so I thought this would simply be a kit to have some fun with.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

scooke123 said:


> the base & figures for the Ghostbusters too.


I am still hoping to have that done for WF, even though I haven't even started on the Spencer or Kong figures yet.


----------

